# Which US banks would be worth buying?



## moXJO (15 September 2008)

Has anyone been looking into which US banks are still in a solid position and not over exposed to all this sub prime mess??


----------



## Bushman (15 September 2008)

Bsnk of America is looking good if buying Merril's is a guide. 

Hope they are doing some decent due dilligence


----------



## ROE (15 September 2008)

moXJO said:


> Has anyone been looking into which US banks are still in a solid position and not over exposed to all this sub prime mess??




American banks are so messy and highly leverage with complex arrangement you cant really tell the good from the bad

Warren Buffett doesn't understand American banks what hope does an average investor  

American banks as in banks in America in general and not Bank of the America Stocks


----------



## kam75 (18 September 2008)

To take advantage os the current credit crisis, I would be rather selling them short.  It ain't over yet.

Regards
Kam75

http://www.sharesmadeeasy.com


----------

